# Shoreline



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Heard from a friend at the Open. They said the 1st series is as follows:

Walk up, step on mat, count to five, middle gun shoots right to left, left hand gun shoots left to right. Pull dog off, run a blind between the marks. Dog comes back then flyer is shot. And then the two memory guns retire.

Sorry, I didn't get the distances.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any news on the Derby?
Thanks,
Freya


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

lbbuckler said:


> Heard from a friend at the Open. They said the 1st series is as follows:
> 
> Walk up, step on mat, count to five, middle gun shoots right to left, left hand gun shoots left to right. Pull dog off, run a blind between the marks. Dog comes back then flyer is shot. And then the two memory guns retire.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't get the distances.


WOW!!!! Seems to be the flavor of the month! Bet that will cull out more than a few dogs, especially with the wind today. Would love to hear more from anyone who ran it.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

. Pete P ran Frenchie first & no one told him of the 5 sec rule & someone said birds were flying everywhere & Pete had no clue what was going on


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

From someone at test-"lots of pick ups, work got better when the sun came around this afternoon"


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Freya: Buck won the derby and Alan pleasant got a second place. Sorry i did not get other results.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Paula Richard said:


> Freya: Buck won the derby and Alan pleasant got a second place. Sorry i did not get other results.


Thanks Paula---


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Where's the amat and qual?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Mike I was wondering that myself....gonna head up there....thought it was at Peekbrook farm


----------



## vScottv (Apr 22, 2010)

Qual, Amat, open all at Deans.
Qual, left at triangle.
Amat, right at triangle
Open, at the equipment trailer


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur is a double then a blind under arc of flyer.


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratualations to Buck Shope & Tara Yohan on winning the Derby! ))

3 wins , a 4th, and RJ out of 5 tries. (The RJ should have been a win!!) 

Kenny is a nice Dog! Looking forward to seeing him in the Major stakes this spring.

Have fun at the MN.

Malcolm

p.s. Ranger was wondering if Buck gave Kenny a big kiss for his win!! ))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks 1 7 8 14 15 18 19 21 23 28 34 38 41 42 44 51 55 61 65 67 68 69 74 80 81 83 89 91


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

Any news about the Qual?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

amateur call backs 2 3 7 9 10 12 13 17 20 22 29 38 40 45 46 47 52 53 54 56 59 62


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Qual 14 to the water blind but I do not know the numbers.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

What about the Open? 

Dan


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Call backs to the Q.:

1, 2, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 18, 19, 22, 23, 32, 35, 36

The water blind will start tomorrow at 8 am at West Thompson Dam.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Malcolm said:


> Congratualations to Buck Shope & Tara Yohan on winning the Derby! ))
> 
> 3 wins , a 4th, and RJ out of 5 tries. (The RJ should have been a win!!)
> 
> ...


Huge Congratulations!!! ...Tara and Buck! ......and........

Swift River's No Problems, "Kenny" .......(it's great not having any "baggage"!!)

Ok, so...how did the call name "Kenny" come about?  

Not sure if "Kenny" got a big kiss...but Tara might have!!  

Best of Luck for lots of future success for the little guy!!

Judy


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrads Buck ! You guys ran a nice trial. I hope Kenny turns out to be everything you wish for.


Steve


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open call backs 15 18 19 21 23 28 34 38 41 44 55 65 67 68 83 89 91


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur water blind down the shore over three points approximately 200 yards


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone have more derby info?


----------



## Pembroke John (Jan 26, 2010)

How did the Open turn out ?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Martha Russell who won the amateur with Pogo. 
I'm sorry I don't have any other placements, but I will try to get them.


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Open
1st #28 Chopper- Pleasant
2nd #65 Buddy-Pleasant
3rd #18 Pepper- Roberts
4th #19 George- Mosher
RJ #21 Hawk -Pleasant
Jams 23,34,55,68,91
Amat.
1st #13 Pogo - Russell
2nd #53 Twister - Brown
3rd #10 Gritty - Smith
4th #56 Miss T - Plourde
RJ # 29 Burgee - Brown
Jams 2,7,17,38,45,59,62
Qual.
!st #13 Larry - Moscowitz
2nd #10 Sweetie - Gedney
3rd #36 Caleb - Cooper
4th #23 Tough - Metka
RJ #22 Chief - Munroe
Jams 2, 8, 32
Derby
!st #17 Kenny - Shope
2nd #18 Jesse - Pleasant
3rd # 16 Lizzy - Glander
4th # 19 Luna - Mosher
RJ # 8 Smoke - Philips
Jams 4,10,11,13,20


----------



## vScottv (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations Mike and Larry!


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Mike & Larry on their 1st place in Qual. To Diana and Caleb on their 3rd place in Qual. To Buck, Tara and Kenny on their Derby 1st place and to Miss T on her Amateur 4th place at her very last trial.

Shoreline members once again came through a ran a nice trial. There are a lot of great people and great workers in the club. 

Good luck to all who are running at the Colonial trial, the MN and the Golden National. 

Me and my crew are done trialin' We are going huntin'

Dawn


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike and Larry on winning the Q! Great job!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

vScottv said:


> Congratulations Mike and Larry!


Awesome!!!

Congratulations!! ....."Larry"....and Mike, Too  

What goes around comes around..all your hard work at club events and great encouragment to others to join in..

Best, 

Judy..and "the Boys"


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

congrats to alan pleasant with a win in the Open with
Peggy and Joe Cooper's dog Chopper.
Hope Ms. peggy is doing well after her 
injury to her ankle


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to AM 3rd!!

....................Doc's Gritty Girl Gets Goin'.. "Gritty" !!!!!!!!!! .....and, 

... to Dr. Jim as well!! ...great ride home????  

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice job Mike. Hard work does pay off.

Steve


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Mike!!!!! That is wonderful!!!! You and Larry make a great team. Congrats!

Congrats to everybody who placed or jammed. Diana and Walt: Sweetie and Caleb ran a great trial.

M


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Mike....Congrats on the Qual!!!! You and Larry looked like a very good team!

Chris


----------

